# Walked into another room, came back and found my daughter and cat like this...



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## sm4him (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute!  Your daughter looks like the poster child for comfortable.
Your cat, on the other hand, looks more like "uh...how did THIS happen? And how do I make it stop?" :lmao:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awww....so cute...


----------



## ratssass (Feb 26, 2013)

....that's sweet


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 26, 2013)

Kid: Cute.
Cat: Indignant!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Really cute, Majeed!


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 26, 2013)

That is too sweet!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 26, 2013)

My cat is totally cool with it. She loves the attention. And she does surprisingly well with my little one, even though she's taken her fair share of "toddler tormenting".


----------



## mishele (Feb 26, 2013)

That's pretty cute, dominatoR. =) My cat growing up used to try to scratch my face off...lol


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol. Nice.


----------



## Mully (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cute....Cat is wondering how long will this last.


----------



## baturn (Feb 27, 2013)

I never say OMG, but OMG! And your daughter is a doll.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 27, 2013)

The cat's expression is priceless.


----------



## Buckster (Feb 27, 2013)

Love it, though I'd remove the attention-grabbing bright green bowl and the stand it's on to put the whole composition into nice soft Earth-tones:


----------



## manaheim (Feb 27, 2013)

Buckster said:


> Love it, though I'd remove the attention-grabbing bright green bowl and the stand it's on to put the whole composition into nice soft Earth-tones:



Yes, very nice edit.

And wow what a capture.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 27, 2013)

Great edit buckster. I didn't do much in post with this shot, but I completely agree the bowl is an attention-grabber. 

Thanks so much everyone. 

I was very lucky, this was a fleeting moment shot (as most shots are of often uncooperative toddlers). I already had the camera on from earlier, but it was in another room. I stumbled on her like this and she MOVED even while I was getting the camera! 

I told her to go back and lay on her kitty, and she did .


----------

